# Super Mario 64 Anti-Gravity hack



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)

This hack allows you to switch the gravity of Super Mario 64 at will!
Just press the L button to toggle between upwards and downwards gravity.
Can´t link to download file. The download file is a patched Mario 64 rom.​


> Known bugs:
> 
> Switching gravity while underwater with the Metal Cap will be very glitchy.
> 
> ...


----------



## ital (Jun 22, 2020)

If someone were to take a look at the use of this mechanic in the game VVVVVV they could create something very interesting with this mod.


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 22, 2020)

That was painful to watch.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2020)

Saw the video last night. The no A press run was half amusing I guess. Don't know if I will bother to play this version though -- high gravity, low gravity and the like then sure as things can change a bit with that but this I don't know if there is much to it.


----------

